# Forsaken Manor,March 14



## skankypants (Apr 2, 2014)

Its a sunday morning,and Im out giving the new camera body a play(cheers N.K.)....when a text message comes through,,,,simplistic in form,a postcode and a note of good luck...ive been waiting for this text for a while,,,so Satnav came out and off I went,not realy knowing what to expect....I arrived,,,and after a mile or 2 walk,,,there she was...standing in all glory...Im not a photographer at all,,,and my snaps don't do her justice,,,,just hope you enjoy your mini tour around her,,,,,,Im sure this place holds many stories.​

















































​
I drove here wearing a blindfold,,,oh,,,and was asleep,so no idea where it is


----------



## fannyadams (Apr 2, 2014)

Wow...there's a few poignant bits and bats in there! The jumper in the wardrobe looks real familiar...I think my ex-hubby had one just the same


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 2, 2014)

ahh what a cracking place!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 2, 2014)

Nice one Skankypants!Nice externals of this place  Thanks for sharing


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 2, 2014)

I saw Ninja Kitten giving that camera away, an wondered who'd get it  
Cracking shots, looks an ace place to get to know it. 
You often see photos in derelict locations, but not often as poignant, and in the context of the greeting card too.. 
Great report


----------



## darbians (Apr 2, 2014)

There is a lot more to this place.
Looks like they been back since i went. I dont remember seeing the cards. Also looks like the scaffolding has been taken down. Did you not get in the big room with the fireplace?


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 2, 2014)

Some cracking features here,the fire surround is a beaut as is the tiled floor,great images.


----------



## DJhooker (Apr 2, 2014)

very nice!


----------



## Kezz44 (Apr 2, 2014)

Great find! Looks very interesting! Good pics too.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 2, 2014)

It is well worth tracing the history of this place - for those who are really interested! The tile laths in the hall indicate that somebody has at last decided to do the roof work that this place has needed for years - or have they given up as Darbians comments could indicate.

In the late 60's, early 70's, places like this could be found on the books of any estate agent selling country residences. For what they offered, many were dirt cheap and in the age of 'lets all live together', myself and four friends seriously looked at properties in West and North Yorkshire. Fortunately my best mate came from a family of builders, and as soon as we all realised the reproofing costs involved, the pipe dreams ended. Of the five that were within our combined budget, only one was properly restored and the other four now look like the subject of this report - or worse. No doubt they will appear on here one day.


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 2, 2014)

Wowsars looks ace !!! well shot , enjoyed looking at this...


----------



## cheesecrisps (Apr 2, 2014)

Sunday mornings always a good time to play with your body sorry I mean camera body, what a stunning looking building and it gets better inside with all the beautiful features, Where else would you want to be on a Sunday well done and thank you.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Apr 2, 2014)

Nicely done, looks a good explore


----------



## Sshhhh... (Apr 2, 2014)

Very nice!! Great looking location


----------



## smiler (Apr 2, 2014)

It looks as if you and your new toy are well suited, cracking report and pics, I Loved It, Many Thanks


----------



## mrtoby (Apr 3, 2014)

lovely stuff mate. Looks still lived in to a certain extent.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 3, 2014)

we ventured here a couple of years ago and got told to leave very abruptly! great to see inside her at last


----------



## cunningplan (Apr 3, 2014)

Some great shots there  nice looking place. Thanks


----------



## shatners (Apr 4, 2014)

Spot on mate... Has a weird atmosphere conveyed by your photos, don't know what it is but Id have been trumping out my back box with nervousness all the way round doing it solo!


----------



## petershaw (Apr 4, 2014)

what a lovely building sadly they will let it go and sell off the stonework. it reminds me of horn,,,,,e manor rawtenstall. what happened to the family, it must be researched for those that have been who know where she is please keep searching and report back, thank you for a lovely report and location of this must be a secret. and do your best to keep an eye on it


----------



## perjury saint (Apr 4, 2014)

*Well done mush!! We were rumbled here 2 minutes after getting out the car!! *


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Apr 5, 2014)

top report mate this place looks cool!!


----------



## Badger (Apr 6, 2014)

Great shots and a good report thankyou. I really like the tiled floor and the piano. I'm not sure but I'm told that it's an upright grand because the strings are going diagonally? Thanks again.


----------



## Judderman62 (Apr 6, 2014)

that is fabulous


----------



## Miz_Firestorm (Apr 7, 2014)

I loved this place, the staircase is something a bit different and the main room with the wood panelling was just my cup of tea  Nice report Chef!


----------

